#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-05-24
<GTswagger> chalcedony: Chris___: collinp: fignew: fragmint: kevinf311-lap: paulproteus: Matir: ubuntulo1: voidmage: ping
<collinp> Huh?
<GTswagger> Sorry to ping everybody, but due to unforseen circumstances I need to fill the UbuCon at the SouthEast LinuxFest with talks.
<GTswagger> <--- SELF's speaker coordinator
<GTswagger> SELF 2011 is June 10th-12th ... UbuCon is Fri the 10th and Sun the 12th.
<GTswagger> And if I can't fill it out, we have no choice but to pull the plug on some or all of UbuCon ... and I realllllllly don't want to do that at this late date.
<collinp> Hmm.
<collinp> Have you tried asking the Atlanta Linux Enthusiasts about this? I'm sure they have a few people that would be willing to give talks about something or another.
<GTswagger> collinp:  I have not, but I already dropped the shameless plug for SELF on their list last week, so I would appreciate it if you would go to bat for me so it doesn't look like I'm there to spam every week.
<collinp> I'll get on it in a few.
<GTswagger> Mention that interested speakers should contact SELF immediately by asking GTswagger in #southeastlinuxfest on IRC Freenode or emailing speakers@southeastlinuxfest.org
<GTswagger> thanks
<kevinf311-lap> i know i'm late to reply, but despite not living in GA anymore, i will be an hour away from Atlanta over that weekend for my grandfathers 90th bday
<kevinf311-lap> i don't really have much connection with Ubuntu anymore though, either :-/
<fragmint> GTswagger; pong
<GTswagger> fragmint:  read up ^^
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-05-27
<csills> Hey is ubuntu still open source?
<csills> must not be   LOL
